# Giddy about chrome: Sears Starliner



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 20, 2018)

Finds like this 1960s Sears Starliner make me giddy. Imagine this with whitewalls and red, white and blue streamers on the 4th of July. And yes, the frame is pure chrome. Pure awesomeness.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Jan 21, 2018)

Those were notorious for having bad chrome. I've had a few and where the tank mounted and in the corners the chrome was always yellow-ed out, like they used just enough chrome for the parts you can see.

Every now and then a shiny one turns up. Then they look awesome.


----------

